# calibrage batterie



## ed71 (11 Mai 2004)

Salut, je sais ce sujet a dejà été évoqué mais je voudrais une précision ;
une fois rechargé à bloc, mon alu marche sur batterie environ 2h15 puis se met en veille sans me dire que le niveau de batterie est devenu faible...
je le rebranche 2 minutes, le redebranche et il me dit bien "attention, l'ordi fonctionne sur la reserve..." et en fait il tourne pendant plus d'1/2 heure avant de se mettre en veille.
j'ai fait un reset du powermanagement (qui a fonctionné puisque la date s'est remise à zero), fait deux cycles complet de charge/decharge mais il se comporte tjrs pareil... alors est ce que ce reset il faut le faire qd la batterie est pleine? à moitié pleine? vide? ou quoi essayer d'autre?
merci de vos réponses et témoignages.


----------



## teo (11 Mai 2004)

Y'a un sujet pas très loin ( Ici ). Ca serait pas mieux de poser la question là-bas ?


----------



## chagregel (11 Mai 2004)

Vous continuez la bas?


----------

